# When did your puppy start losing his teeth?



## Jax's Mom

I know it should be sometime around 3-4mos but I need an exact date!! LOL
Jax is just about to turn 15 weeks on Tuesday but I still can't go near him without getting a set of puppy teeth to the face or hands :help:
Our yellow lab looks like we abuse her because of all the scabs and bruises... She also needs to know when this will end 
I'm familiar with bite inhibition and know he has good days and bad days but the days the days his teeth are bugging him, nothing appeases him other than human flesh (or the little guys at the dog park LOL)


----------



## onyx'girl

You will find the front ones coming in first, then start looking for little teeth on the floor(good luck!) 
I remember reading a German tale: put a baby GSD tooth in your wallet and you'll never want for money.
By 7 months all adult teeth should be in, canines usually are last to emerge.


----------



## iceblulady

Our puppy was always wanting to bite and chew when his baby teeth were coming out. We gave him a frozen wet towel to chew on kinda like what you would do for a baby with a teething ring. He loved it, always had a couple in the freezer for him.


----------



## jakeandrenee

When do they normally start, Jake is almost 4 months (ALREADY) and I notice he is really spending more time on his frozen bones....anyone have pics of the stages this process??? I think the little front ones are changing....not sure though.


----------



## jakeandrenee

bump...


----------



## koda00

Im waiting also, Mine will be 4 month tomorrow. Those baby teeth sure are sharp lil buggers!


----------



## jakeandrenee

mine will be four months on Saturday...yes they are sharp...just not sure what to look for?


----------



## DUL958

My baby Sof will be exactly 6 months old tomorrow (gee time flies!), and it appears that all of her adult teeth have come in except the back molars (are they called molars on a dog?). I didn't even notice that they were coming out until she grabbed my hand one day (I allow mouthing, to a degree, but no biting), and there was blood on my hand.

I'm guessing that she swallowed them along with her kibble, because I never found any on the floor or in her kennel. She happened to be chewing on a bully stick the day that her bottom left canine came out to the point that it was hanging (looked like some weird vampire flick) by a thin piece of gum. She let me remove it - she seemed grateful. 

Since then, occasionally while chewing on a bully stick, or her cow hoof, she'll make a little whiny sound, but other than that she's been a real trooper. She shows no change in her behavior. 

She prefers straight ice cubes to the frozen washcloth. It's cold, plus it's a distraction because she likes to pounce on them and then chase/pounce again when they shoot across the floor. It's very entertaining to watch! :wild:


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake enjoys ice, too. I am making bigger cubes using a muffin pan....last longer for him...


----------



## Whitedog404

Dex will be 4 months next week and I noticed that his two top and bottom front teeth are now in. I've not been bitten by him, first because I don't give him the chance to bite me, and second, he has the huge white shepherd to practice bite inhibition on. I've noticed a few times that the white boy had blood on his head and realized it came from the little guy's mouth, which was a bit of a relief. But he certainly likes to put everything he comes near in his mouth, so I'm always ready with a bully stick. Overall, he's done well, but I keep a sharp eye on him and don't trust him out of my sight unless I know he's snoozing. On another note, how much are you guys exercising your 4-month olds? I know the breeder said to go easy for a while, but he has quite a bit of energy when he's not being lazy, so I want to make sure I exercise without doing any harm. We started basic obedience and I know that he's wiped out by the end of the class. Just comparing notes on how others in the same age-range are progressing. Oh, and we actually had both ears up for a few seconds while he was drinking water, then it was back to imitating Sister Bertrille the Flying Nun.


----------



## kiya

Lakoda is almost 5 months and boy oh boy is she teething. The other night when I was putting her to bed, I kept hearing her crunching on something. I couldn't see anything so I searched her mouth with my finger and there it was, a molar. I always save puppy teeth when I find them. I just wish I could find a canine tooth. Yes I also look at the poops to see if there's anything in there.


----------



## kiya

Whitedog404 said:


> On another note, how much are you guys exercising your 4-month olds?


 I've been taking Lakoda for walks since she got her final shots. Started off slow and short. Now we've worked up to maybe a mile, she's off leash for 1/2 of it so she gets a lot more exercise because she runs around like a nut traversing the trail. I have one of those pedometers and one morning I walked 5,500 steps. I haven't converted it to miles. I alternate night walks with backyard work. When I walk her at night by herself I have no idea how much she walks because I spend a lot of time walking or running in the other direction.


----------



## jakeandrenee

I walk Jake (leash training) every other day about 2.5 miles, and the off days we play and practice fetch (NOT WORKING) and do things off leash. I try to let him guide me on his energy level. He seems to have more stamina but also crashes harder and much longer the last week or so. 
He is also wiped out after class....

I can't tell if he is losing(lost) his front bottom and uppers as well. I think so....hard to get in his mouth that's why I asked if anyone has pics of the transition....


----------



## Relayer

I have no idea if this has any merit, but it did cause me to rethink ice water. I do not think that a single ice cube is an issue at all and Max loves 'em, but a lot of super cold water gulped down... I dunno?? Anyone else hear about this? My worrying mother sent this to me as a "forward." 

Warning. Ice Cubes and Ice Water 

"I know alot of us have given our dogs ice cubes and ice water especially during the hot summer months, not knowing that it can cause bloat in any breed of dog. I, myself, have done this, however will never again after reading this.

"This was posted on my breeders' board with permission to cross post in the hopes of saving another dog from having to go through this awful experience." 

"Hello Everyone, 
I am writing this in hopes that some may learn from what I just went through. We were having a good weekend till Saturday. On Saturday I showed my Baran and left the ring. He was looking good and at the top of his game. He had a chance at no less then one of the two AOM's." 

"It did not work out that way. After showing we went back to our site/set up and got the dogs in their crates 
to cool off. After being back about 30 min. I noticed Baran was low on water. I took a hand full of ice from my cooler 
and put it in his bucket with more water. We then started to get all the dogs Ex'ed and food ready for them." 

"I had Baran in his 48' crate in the van because this is the place he loves to be. He loves to be able to see everyone and everything. After checking him and thinking he was cooled off enough, we fed him. We walked around and one of my friends stated that Baran seamed like he was choking. I went over and checked on him. He was dry heaving and drooling. I got him out of the crate to check him over and noticed he had not eaten. He was in some distress. I checked him over from head to toe and did not notice anything. I walked him around for about a minute when I noticed that he was starting to bloat. I did everything I was taught to do in this case. I was not able to get him to burp, and we gave him Phasezime." 

"We rushed Baran to a vet clinic. We called ahead and let them know we were on our way. They were set up and 
waiting for us. They got Baran stablized very quickly. After Baran was stable and out of distress we transported 
him to AVREC where he went into surgery to make sure no damage was done to any of his vital organs. I am very happy to say Baran is doing great, there was no damage to any vital organs, and he still loves his food."

"In surgery the vet found that Baran's stomach was in its normal anatomic position. We went over what had happened. When I told the vet about the ice water, he asked why I gave him ice water. I said that I have always done this. I told him my history behind this practice and his reply was, "I have been very lucky." The ice water I gave Baran caused violent muscle spasms in his stomach which caused the bloating. Even though I figured his temperature was down enough to feed, and gave him this ice water, I was wrong. His internal temperature was still high. The vet stated that giving a dog ice to chew or ice water is a big NO, NO! There is no reason for a dog to have ice/ice water. Normal water at room temperature, or cooling with cold towels on the inner thigh, is the best way to help cool a dog. The vet explained it to me like this: If you, as a person, fall into a frozen lake what happens to your muscles? They cramp. This is the same as a dog's stomach." 

"I felt the need to share this with everyone, in the hopes that some may learn from what I went through, I do not wish 
this on anyone. Baran is home now doing fine. So please 
if you do use ice and ice water, beware of what could happen."


----------



## jakeandrenee

thanks for passing that on! I always give Jake ice as more of a treat and not in his water. I am anxious to hear what others have to say on this.


----------



## Relayer

jakeandrenee said:


> thanks for passing that on! I always give Jake ice as more of a treat and not in his water. I am anxious to hear what others have to say on this.


I'm going to paste that to a new thread and see if anyone knows anything about it. I used to give Bob a big bowl of ice water and he never had any issues, but ya never know. With Max, it's only been a cube now and then when it's hot out.


----------



## ruger

My pup turns 4 months today and he still has all of his baby teeth. He seems to be growing pretty slow though.


----------



## DUL958

We give ice as a treat too, but not in her water.

RE: the how much exercise thing, she gets 2 miles (walking) in the morning, 1 at lunch, and then 2 in the evening. In addition, about 30 minutes of training, and 30 minutes to an hour of tugging, playing around off-leash.

She's 6 months now though. I think that at 4 months we were doing 3 miles of walks and 30 minutes of chopped up, and combined training/playing - her attention span stunk at 4 months.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa

Zaidy has YET to lose any teeth; she's four months old....


----------



## Whitedog404

DUL958 said:


> We give ice as a treat too, but not in her water.
> 
> RE: the how much exercise thing, she gets 2 miles (walking) in the morning, 1 at lunch, and then 2 in the evening. In addition, about 30 minutes of training, and 30 minutes to an hour of tugging, playing around off-leash.
> 
> She's 6 months now though. I think that at 4 months we were doing 3 miles of walks and 30 minutes of chopped up, and combined training/playing - her attention span stunk at 4 months.


 
Wow, I think my guy would drop dead at three miles a day. I could be wrong. He still likes to sleep a lot. He will play like a wild thing with the three-year-old, to the point that I have to stop them or they would be bouncing off of the ceiling, but then he drops like a rock. I'm assuming it's normal puppy behavior. Now I wonder if I'm being too easy with him. But the weather is so hot and steamy here that I don't want either one of us to stroke out. We visited some stables this morning (trying to take him to all types of places), then a short walk at a local university, but then it just got too hot and sticky and you could tell he was losing energy. So, later today, I'll fill his pool up and he can have some fun there. I have to say that he does get a lot of exercise by playing with the white three-year-old. So, he's not a total couch potato.


----------



## jakeandrenee

Jake gets about 3 miles every other day practicing on leash and the in between days we hike off leash and TRY to learn to fetch. I am up at 5 am to beat the heat....it's getting very hot here..heat index 100 today.
Jake is an only so he doesn't get worn out with another dog every day....


----------



## jakeandrenee

LOL.....what attention span??? Jake has none


----------

